# Lies you have been told about vaping



## picautomaton (2/6/16)

Interesting Read

http://www.lifehack.org/403170/3-li...d=168591&email=irgchav@gmail.com&action=click

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nick (2/6/16)

picautomaton said:


> Interesting Read
> 
> http://www.lifehack.org/403170/3-lies-you-have-been-told-about-vaping?ref=mail&mtype=daily_newsletter&mid=20160602_customized&uid=168591&email=irgchav@gmail.com&action=click




Number 1 .... Its cheaper than smoking.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MetalGearX (2/6/16)

It can be cheaper than smoking but:
1. You have to vape 1 kind of juice only
2. You have to vape I device only

There goes that idea...... Part of the fun of vaping is, vaping other juices and trying new mods. It's like a drug that if you take it, it depletes your bank account.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Nick (2/6/16)

As with all addiction we just replace one with another 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (2/6/16)

MetalGearX said:


> It can be cheaper than smoking but:
> 1. You have to vape 1 kind of juice only
> 2. You have to vape I device only
> 
> There goes that idea...... Part of the fun of vaping is, vaping other juices and trying new mods. It's like a drug that if you take it, it depletes your bank account.



Sorry, don't agree. You can have 10 different flavors to vape and have more than one device. If you spend carefully and DIY your own juice, it's way cheaper than smoking.
Hardware can be a once off purchase, if you don't suffer from Compulsive Upgrade Disorder (like many here do) or maybe a new device once every 3 or 4 months.
PG, VG and concentrates can cost you between R500 and R1000 every 3 months (depending on how many different juices you want to make). Compare that to between R3000 and R6000 that some people spend on smokes a month. Much, much cheaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MetalGearX (2/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Sorry, don't agree. You can have 10 different flavors to vape and have more than one device. If you spend carefully and DIY your own juice, it's way cheaper than smoking.
> Hardware can be a once off purchase, if you don't suffer from Compulsive Upgrade Disorder (like many here do) or maybe a new device once every 3 or 4 months.
> PG, VG and concentrates can cost you between R500 and R1000 every 3 months (depending on how many different juices you want to make). Compare that to between R3000 and R6000 that some people spend on smokes a month. Much, much cheaper.



If you spend R3000.00 a month on smokes then you should be dead already - at R350 per carton that's 8 cartons that's 80 packets of 20 that's 1600 smokes and that's 2.5 packets a day!!! Holy crap! never mind R6000 per month.

Yes vaping can be cheaper if you pace yourself. I spent R1400 on smokes each month and its about the same I spend on vaping each month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/6/16)

MetalGearX said:


> If you spend R3000.00 a month on smokes then you should be dead already - at R350 per carton that's 8 cartons that's 80 packets of 20 that's 1600 smokes and that's 2.5 packets a day!!! Holy crap! never mind R6000 per month.
> 
> Yes vaping can be cheaper if you pace yourself. I spent R1400 on smokes each month and its about the same I spend on vaping each month.



Lots of people used to hit 2 - 3 packs a day, many of us (was 20-30 a day smoker) are not dead. Even having two devices and three atties, I have saved about R3000 over what I would have spent untill the end of the year just on the smokes, never mind medication/doctor bills. And most people who invest in more than one device will go the DIY route.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/6/16)

MetalGearX said:


> If you spend R3000.00 a month on smokes then you should be dead already - at R350 per carton that's 8 cartons that's 80 packets of 20 that's 1600 smokes and that's 2.5 packets a day!!! Holy crap! never mind R6000 per month.
> 
> Yes vaping can be cheaper if you pace yourself. I spent R1400 on smokes each month and its about the same I spend on vaping each month.


Your math is wrong. Vaping saves money at the doctors office, with insurance, and comfort in your old age. Health. When health goes people go bankrupt. Imagine what lung cancer costs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Your math is wrong. Vaping saves money at the doctors office, with insurance, and comfort in your old age. Health. When health goes people go bankrupt. Imagine what lung cancer costs.



Buuuuut... cost of living is so high, and you die before spending all that money on bond/food/water/etc.


----------



## RiaanRed (2/6/16)

Hello my name is Riaan and and I have Compulsive Upgrade Disorder ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (2/6/16)

What is the situation regarding vaping and medical aid? Do you get cheaper rates (i.e. non-smoker rates) if you switch from smoking to vaping? Or does the insurance industry not recognise vaping yet?


----------



## Greyz (2/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hello my name is Riaan and and I have Compulsive Upgrade Disorder ...



Hi Riaan,
So glad you joined us today, please take a seat next to Greyz he has FOMO. I'm sure you will get along great!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (2/6/16)

At the time I stopped smoking over 2 years ago, I was spending a minimum of R780.00 p/week on cigarettes. So yeah... Big saving for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (2/6/16)

RichJB said:


> What is the situation regarding vaping and medical aid? Do you get cheaper rates (i.e. non-smoker rates) if you switch from smoking to vaping? Or does the insurance industry not recognise vaping yet?



Currently medical aid and life insurance are treating vaping in the same regard as smoking.

Funny story regarding that:
I called my broker and asked if my Life insurance will go down now that I stopped smoking and started vaping. He said he'll call me back he just wants browse my policy and check on the vaping.
He called me back an hour later and said that I when I signed I was a non-smoker. Then I remembered that I'd lied because the premium would have been too high  I promptly told I tried smoking but it wasn't for me, leave the policy as is and put the phone down.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick (2/6/16)

RichJB said:


> What is the situation regarding vaping and medical aid? Do you get cheaper rates (i.e. non-smoker rates) if you switch from smoking to vaping? Or does the insurance industry not recognise vaping yet?


No its still classed as smoking.. they test for nicotine so until the test changes..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/6/16)

Alex said:


> At the time I stopped smoking over 2 years ago, I was spending a minimum of R780.00 p/week on cigarettes. So yeah... Big saving for me.



Blimey, that's a lot of cigs. I gave up in Jan and Winston cost R25 for 20. I smoked 15 a day so I was spending around R560 per month. I spend about R340 pm on vaping so I'm saving around R200. My starter kit cost me a grand so I'll amortise that in five months. By that time, hopefully I'll have quit everything. However, I only vape 4ml a day and I mix my own juice. If I accepted vaping as a permanent lifestyle alternative to smoking, I shudder to think what I would be spending on it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Buuuuut... cost of living is so high, and you die before spending all that money on bond/food/water/etc.


Catch 22. Damn. Well the other way is to go for FUN then. Fast Money! Fast cars!! EVEN FASTER WOMEN!!! HOOOORAAAYYY!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Hi Riaan,
> So glad you joined us today, please take a seat next to Greyz he has FOMO. I'm sure you will get along great!


I got the new Protank FIRST. Fomo away my friends. The RBA deck is more than decent too lmfao...


----------



## Casper (2/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Sorry, don't agree. You can have 10 different flavors to vape and have more than one device. If you spend carefully and DIY your own juice, it's way cheaper than smoking.
> Hardware can be a once off purchase, if you don't suffer from Compulsive Upgrade Disorder (like many here do) or maybe a new device once every 3 or 4 months.
> PG, VG and concentrates can cost you between R500 and R1000 every 3 months (depending on how many different juices you want to make). Compare that to between R3000 and R6000 that some people spend on smokes a month. Much, much cheaper.



@zadiac I have been using the same dev for the last like 8 months, with out the prediction of procuring a new one any time soon. I looks likes its been to hell and back after a couple of falls, and really being abused, but hey, it is my only mod. I just have one. It is a eVic VTC Mini (Freaking reliable mod hey!!). If I switch juice, I have to wash the tank (SubTank Mini) and re wick, but it is he only choice I have. 

Thanks to oom @Rob Fisher I have a Avo 22 now. So now I can switch between tanks, but the Avo is not like the subtank you can gooi in the car and take it with you, as it MUST be kept upright. The real k@k thing is, if the battery goes flat (I only have 1 as well) you're screwed!

However, I think I am indeed saving money by vaping, and not smoking. Fags are crap!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I got the new Protank FIRST. Fomo away my friends.



Not quite first... but a good second.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not quite first... but a good second.
> View attachment 56391
> View attachment 56392


Aw nuts I should have KNOWN you would snipe it from a distance already loool.

My first ceramic experience. So far so very very good. I forgot how nice semi constricted lung hitting is. So relaxing as opposed to an avalanche of vapour out my nose.

And I can actually see while driving

Reactions: Like 1


----------

